# Tampon testing code??



## Glorien (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time posting a question here, and I am hoping that I can get direction from someone on whether or not this can be billed.  My practice is doing a procedure where they fill the bladder with blue dye, and then insert a tampon to see if there is any problem with the wall (bladder or vagina-not sure which one).  Is this billable and if so which code would be appropriate.  Thank you so much for your assistance!

Glorien Day CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2009)

they are looking to see if there is urine leaking into the vagina but we always used an unlisted code for this but that has been several years back and not having worked in this area for awhile I am not sure if there are new codes for this.


----------



## Glorien (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback.  Did you have success using the unlisted code for this?


----------

